# Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*

Hello all,
I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.


http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18322

I want to point out that we will *NOT* be using the special jig I made. I have a different way to get the same results which does not require each of you making a jig.
*
Part #1
Getting started and choosing wood.

Step #2
Preparation off wood and cutting notches.

Step #3
Drilling holes and shaping.

Step #4
Finishing and final assembly
*

We will begin be going over some safety tips.

*First of all is is all ways important to know your tools and use them safely. You will be working with very small pieces of wood so, the utmost care is needed.

All ways use all guards and a zero clearance blade on the table saw.

All ways use proper eye and ear protection.

If something does not seem safe, then stop!*

*Step #1*

In this class you will need to be able to cut a groove down the length of a board and cut a rabbit on two edges. These will all be 1/4×1/4. You can use the table saw or router table (preferred method).

We will be using a table saw, router table, sander and drill press.

You can drill the holes for the pins by hand but, they must be accurate! (much easier on a drill press)

You will need the following materials:
Your wood…......3/4×1 about 6 inches to use but for safety about a 12 in strip would be better.
Drill to be a snug fit for a brad nail (your hinge).
Brad nails (you can use a stiff wire, but you still need a drill bit to match.
Sand Paper and sanding block or bench sander.
Finish as desired. I will be using a hand wipe poly.

*On to WOOD SELECTION.*

You will want to use a hard wood. Preferably with a tight grain. The softer the wood and the bigger the grain, the easier your pieces will brake.

On my first Bracelet, I used Indonesian Mahogany. On this one I am going to use Purple Heart. It is very dense and has a VERY tight grain.

One thing to consider when choosing your wood, the grain needs to run from side to side on the 1 inch side. You do not want it to run the 12 inch direction. If your grain runs the wrong direction your corners will be very weak and break easily.

That is it for the first installment. Please sign up for the class and feel free to PM me at any time for help.

See you next weekend!
Scrappy


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


I'm in and looking forward to it.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


Count me in Scrappy, and thanks!


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 22, 2011)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


both hands raised here in the back ….right now i'm puzzled why i cant find the jig on that website????where should i look


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


wuzfuzde, that would be pic 3 and 4


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


looks like a great class.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


very interesting class! I have made a few bracelets in this style, but I used a scroll saw. I am intersted to see how this goes!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


I've always admired that bracelet. I'll be following along. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Margerydb1 (Aug 14, 2011)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


I went to the website for the "Box Joint" but didn't find it, Help. I'd love to try this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## besttablesaw (Sep 29, 2017)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


Some people have interest in doing wooden work at home by their own. Table saw is the best thing for them. Through this, people can do small work on their own. https://sharp.reviews/benchtop-table-saw/


----------



## FHG1 (Jan 9, 2013)

scrappy said:


> *Step #1 Getting Ready/Choosing your Wood*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been asked to give a class on making a wood bracelet similar to this one.
> ...


Nice! I have an 18yr. old that would like one of these.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Preparing Wood and Cutting Pieces*

Welcome Back!

We will begin be going over some safety tips.
*
First of all it is always important to know your tools and use them safely. You will be working with very small pieces of wood so, the utmost care is needed.

Always use all guards and a zero clearance blade on the table saw.

Always use proper eye and ear protection.

If something does not seem safe, then stop*

*Step ONE*

The first thing you want to do is to cut your wood to size.

I started with a piece of 4/4 Purple Heart. It was slightly more then 3/4 thick so I had to plane it down. Once at 3/4 thick, I then sliced a piece from the end at 1 inch wide.

That gave me a piece 3/4 X 1 X 12 that has the grain going through it along the 1 inch direction.

See pic below.









Once you have your starting stock, you can cut the notches.

First notch should be the center one. You want this to be 1/4 X 1/4.

I used a 1/4 bit in the router table, but this can also be done with a dado set or multiple cuts on the table saw. This notch MUST be centered.

Please use EXTREME CAUTION as these are small pieces you are working with.










The next thing to do is to cut the 2 outer notches.

This was also done on the router table.

Your notches should be cut 1/4 deep and leave a tendon that is a snug but not tight fit into your center notch.

When testing this cut, I used a piece of scrap, and checked the fit to make sure my cuts were accurate.










Next you want to cut your strip into your sections.

It is best to make these the same size as your notches. Mine are cut to 1/4 thick. This will allow you to create a hinge point easier.

Make sure you make enough for the entire length of the bracelet. ( I make extra to use in testing the hinge pin fit. And in case I make a mistake, I have extra parts. haha)










At this point we will stop.

*Next time:*

Drilling the hinge holes and shaping the pieces.

Until next week, Enjoy!

Thanks for following along. Please feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.

Scrappy


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scrappy said:


> *Preparing Wood and Cutting Pieces*
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks Scrappy.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

scrappy said:


> *Preparing Wood and Cutting Pieces*
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Scrappy, I appreciate your work in showing us how to make these bracelets. I will look forward to the next edition.

Thanks for sharing…


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 22, 2011)

scrappy said:


> *Preparing Wood and Cutting Pieces*
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


thats 
a safer and quicker than the holder thingee …thanks --waiting in the back of the room for #3


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*

*Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*

First I want to remind every one to be VERY careful! Always keep safety in mind when doing your projects.

In this step we will be drilling the holes for the pins and shaping the pieces.

Once you have all of your pieces cut to size ( step #1 ) and the notches cut ( step #2 ), you can get ready to drill the holes for the hinge pins.

You will need:
Suitable material for a hinge pin. ( in my first one I used brad nails. ) I got some wire from the Hobby Bench that is 1/16 diam.

A drill bit to match the hinge pin size. I have a 1/16 inch drill bit.

Preferably a vise to hold the pieces. ( and tape to help )

And a drill press. (You can do this by hand but a drill press will be easier. )

The first thing to do is to line up all your pieces and make sure they fit together.










When drilling your holes, your pieces have to stay in alignment. I use tape to help keep them together.










This makes it a LOT easier when you go to clamp them in the vise.










*Caution!!!! Make sure you are drilling in the correct place!!*

You can mark each piece with the drill spot to make sure the pins are centered.

(Sorry forgot a pic of that.)

After your pieces are drilled, you can remove the tape.










*Caution!!!! Keep your pieces in the same order!!* If your hole is not exact on all pieces, ,your pieces will not line up when you go to assemble them.

*Next we will be shaping the ends on the pieces.*

The reason you need to shape the ends is, when the pieces pivot, the corner will hit and the piece will not move. You need to round over all corners so that they do not hit when assembled.
I use a belt sand and a VERY light touch. If you take too much off, your joint will break easier.










All that is left now is some clean up sanding by hand. Make sure you get rid of all burs and chips.

Next week:

Assembling and final sanding along with finish.

Thanks for following along. Please leave all comments and questions. Feel free to PM me or leave a comment if you need any more information or help.

Scrappy


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


Great set of instructios.

Nice job


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Scrappy.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


Scrappy: Does the pin have a tight fit in the hole to keep it from sliding out. I could think that a Brass Escutcheon Pins would do a nice job. Especially if you could rivet the pointed end over


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the instruction. If you get into production, you could make a drill fixture to pop them in and then they would be interchangeable….........Jim


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


Karson,
Those would probably work good. My only concern would be splitting the wood when trying to peen them over.

The wire I am using is .0625 diam A standard 1/16 drill bit will make a tight fit. You just have to loosen the fit on the center peg so the bracelet will be flexible and move freely. Both ends will be tight and hold the pin in place. My wife has worn her bracelet off and on for over 2 years and the pins have never moved or loosened.

You could also put a very slight bend in the end of the pin. That way it will slide in most of the way and have to be set in at the very last. Caution though, too much bend and the wood will crack.

Hope this helps.

Scrappy


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


That is just a wonder pictorial of how to accomplish this project. Thanks for sharing. I have seen these before and this just provides a great way to build them, I would never had thought about the tape to keep them in place. If I do one of these, I will use a second piece of tape after the sanidng to keep them in order


----------



## Zinderin (Jul 24, 2012)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


Scrappy, seriously dude … I've been sitting here and year and a half waiting on that finishing and assembly tutorial … so long your blog page is now burned into my monitor. What's the deal man, should I go eat, or is this final segment coming????

LOL! Seriously … I just stumbled on this bracelet style and was trying to figure out what you used as the wire to link them together, and what you did for a clasp.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


Zinderin, You must have missed the "supplies needed" section in part 1 of this series.

Step #1

In this class you will need to be able to cut a groove down the length of a board and cut a rabbit on two edges. These will all be 1/4×1/4. You can use the table saw or router table (preferred method).

We will be using a table saw, router table, sander and drill press.

You can drill the holes for the pins by hand but, they must be accurate! (much easier on a drill press)

You will need the following materials:
Your wood……...3/4×1 about 6 inches to use but for safety about a 12 in strip would be better.
Drill to be a snug fit for a brad nail (your hinge).
*Brad nails (you can use a stiff wire, but you still need a drill bit to match.*
Sand Paper and sanding block or bench sander.
Finish as desired. I will be using a hand wipe poly.

Hope this helps
Scrappy


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


I saw this earlier but as I was going through looking at things again it has sparked my interest. I may have to make the wife one.


----------



## besttablesaw (Sep 29, 2017)

scrappy said:


> *Step #3 Drilling Holes and Shaping*
> 
> *Making a Wood Bracelet with Scrappy: Step #3*
> 
> ...


In woodworking, the term circular saw is most commonly used which is refers to handheld and electric circular saw are designed for cutting wood with other blades they are used for cutting other material. 
http://sharp.reviews/


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *

Welcome Back!

We will begin be going over some safety tips.
*First of all it is always important to know your tools and use them safely. You will be working with very small pieces of wood so, the utmost care is needed.

Always use all guards and a zero clearance blade on the table saw.

Always use proper eye and ear protection.

If something does not seem safe, then stop!*

*Step #4*

In this section we are going to be doing our *Final Sanding, Finishing and Assembly* of the bracelet.

Make sure to get all saw marks off of the surface and sand to the final grit for a good finish. Grit used will depend partly on what kind of wood you used and what finish you will be using. I am sorry but, I did not sand mine as good as I should have and it shows.

once you have all of your pieces ready you can do your finish as needed. I left mine as raw wood because I like to just use the Beale Buffing System with the final coat being Carnuba Wax. It brings out the grain in most woods great.

Next we will prepare our hinge pins.

On the first bracelet, I used Brad nails for the pins. On this one I used .062 Diam Wire that I got from the hobby shop. I have a 1/16 inch drill bit so this seemed easiest.

Make sure that the pins are long enough to go all the way through the bracelet. You want to have the leading edge to have a slightly rounded end. This will help the pin go through the hole easier. The back side does not matter as you will be sanding this off after assembly.

In this pic you can see the pins are ready to go.









Here is the first pin in place. This is where the clasp will hook. 
*CAUTION!!!* Depending on what type of clasp you use, you will need to put it in place with this pin! If you would like, you could just assemble this into a complete circle to be worn like a bangle type bracelet.









Keep going all the way down the length of the bracelet, section by section, until it is all assembled.


















Once the bracelet is assembled, you can sand or grind the pins flush with the edges of the bracelet. Be careful when doing this. You do not want to go too far and reduce the width of the links and weaken them.









I used a magnetic Clasp on this bracelet to make it easier to get on and off.









Here are a couple of pics of the bracelet after being buffed and a close up of the clasp.



























I hope you all enjoyed this class. I am available for any questions or help you may need. Looking forward to seeing all of your completed bracelets.

*PM me with your finished projects and I will add the links for them to this blog.*

Thank You
Scrappy


----------



## DigitalFabber (Oct 2, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


This is a very cool project … my wife makes beaded jewelry - but his is on a whole new level. Very Cool.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


This was nice Scrappy. Thank you for putting this together.


----------



## 4thumbs (Oct 14, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Nice project, and a good class. Thanks!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Scrappy: Thanks for the class


----------



## Mytoya (Aug 6, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Great Job!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


thank´s for taking the time to do the class 
it has been very interresting to follow on the line sofare 
my Daughter Silke just saw the finished brace and love the stile 
and we went trugh the blogs together while I explained transletd to Danish
about the how to do it 
and she said that shuold be easy enoff for her to make it too …. what a confidence 
after she got Sloyd a few hours once a week this school year .. 
and a kudo to you sir as teacher 
now I have to find a place to buy latches …. and sharpen the Stanley 50 ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the class Scrappy!!
I've wanted to make one since I saw your original… never enough time…


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great comments everyone.

If you PM me with your finnished projects I will tag them here or in part 5,

Thanks Again.

Scrappy


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Part 5? There's more? I wait with anticipation. 

Where do you get your clasps?


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Rance,
There will be a part #5 when others post to me about their completed Bracelets. I will put links to them all under one post and call it Part#5.
I got my clasps at the Hobby Bench. It is a local Hobby store in Phoenix. I am sure that any of the ones that carry jewelry parts, ( Hobby Bench, Hobby lobby, Micheals, etc…) should have them. I have even seen them at jewelry stores. What I used is actually a add on for a neklace, to make it easier to get on and off.(the magnets)

Hope this helps.
Scrappy


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Hi Scrappy.

Nice job, but you left out how you do the "Beale Buffing System" finish and I for one am unfamiliar with it. A couple of sentences on it would be nice…

I see you're a fellow purpleheart lover. Goes great in this project. I'm thinking of doing one as a stocking stuffer for the wife. Thanks.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Well done class Scrappy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hbhjalt (Jan 12, 2012)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


first I am here. I like your work. thanks for sharing.


----------



## sailorjo70 (Dec 25, 2011)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


good job and thanks for your time and know how got to try and make one


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

scrappy said:


> *Part #4 Finishing and Final Assembly *
> 
> Welcome Back!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------

